# Anyone Heard of this company..Initial Secure??



## tlcinspection

Initial Secure out of Fraser, MI has been seeking contractors in Wa State..after looking into them there Listed address is a Mail Box Store, when i called, the guy who answered was in Florida and had no idea who the owners were, was just a Recruiter and been there 3 months...after being Shafted by the likes of Sunrise Preservation out of San Diego i'm guessing this company might not be Legit to...Anyone Work for them?? and what was your experience..


----------



## safeguard dropout

Initial secures have been ruled by the WA courts to be illegal trespass. I wouldn't waste any more time.


----------



## Ohnojim

*They are obviously just one more paper contractor*

with a $20 website, farming out work to fools who don't know any better.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Why would you work for a company out of MI when you live in WA state? Just sign up with their clients like they did.


----------



## UltaPres

A few of the contractors that work with us also work with Initial. I have heard good things about them. From what I have heard, they are a regional, never have had issues with payments, contractor friendly, and pay weekly. Hope this helps.


----------



## Totalcare

only problem we are having with them is they send every Wo back.. mostly for pictures that already there.. its stressful and time consuming finding the pics and telling them which ones they are .. sucks having to do this when you want to relax at night


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Totalcare said:


> only problem we are having with them is they send every Wo back.. mostly for pictures that already there.. its stressful and time consuming finding the pics and telling them which ones they are .. sucks having to do this when you want to relax at night


You pay them 40% so they can make you do that at night when you should be relaxing.


----------



## Cardude

*Worked for Initial Secure*

We worked for initial Secure Services. They did have work. Literally every job costs us money. Because the money is so bad, I'm guessing they are 4th down the line. They are extremely picky, pushy, and a pain in the ass to get in the phone. They approve NOTHING while your in the field. They expect you to run your butt off and not compensate you. They will stall processing. Our company pulls work from other companies as well with no issues. If you want to be broke, work for them.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Cardude said:


> We worked for initial Secure Services. They did have work. Literally every job costs us money. Because the money is so bad, I'm guessing they are 4th down the line. They are extremely picky, pushy, and a pain in the ass to get in the phone. They approve NOTHING while your in the field. They expect you to run your butt off and not compensate you. They will stall processing. Our company pulls work from other companies as well with no issues. If you want to be broke, work for them.


Welcome to EVERY regional!


----------



## TripleG

I'm with them now and they are one of the better Regional's I have worked for. they are very friendly and helpful. They work with you on any issues you may have and pay better than Safe Guard.

Yes, they take a % but then I have 0 paperwork when I get home. They use PPW for the picture taking and bidding. 

I did have an issue with a line item they didn't pay me for, but instead of directing me towards the accts dept. my Rep managed it for me and I had it 4 days later.

Yesterday they asked me to go to a home out of my area and paid me 3 times more than the job was for to get it done. I have no complaints so far... going on 4 months now.


----------



## airraid73

TripleG said:


> I'm with them now and they are one of the better Regional's I have worked for. they are very friendly and helpful. They work with you on any issues you may have and pay better than Safe Guard.
> 
> Yes, they take a % but then I have 0 paperwork when I get home. They use PPW for the picture taking and bidding.
> 
> I did have an issue with a line item they didn't pay me for, but instead of directing me towards the accts dept. my Rep managed it for me and I had it 4 days later.
> 
> Yesterday they asked me to go to a home out of my area and paid me 3 times more than the job was for to get it done. I have no complaints so far... going on 4 months now.




I had a rep that I couldn't understand must been from over seas but man I could not get the clear picture what they wanted me to do ! I didn't understand their pay date seen like i got paid every 2 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigslist Hack

They are spamming all over Linkedin I WISH! I had a fake account to troll them. It's BS what they offer and how they treat contractors.


----------



## TripleG

As far as bid approvals I get them 2-3 times a week. Honestly...I'm making 2-3 times more money now than I did with Screw Guard. Most of you know I prefer Regional's due to HATING the office part of this business. I've had more than 5 Regional's in the past 3+ years due to moving south, and Initial Secure is by far the best one I have worked for. They bend over backwards to make sure my orders are not late, the "bonus" companies receive for "on-time" orders goes to me, not them. They split the late fee's on my late orders orders, etc. Hell, my truck broke down last week and they forwarded me enough money to get back up on the road so I can get back out there and make us more money. So far, 5 months in, I have zero complaints against them. 

Anytime any of you bitch and whine about how people can work for Regional's look at what regional's pay their workers and then look at the $10-$15/hour a lot of you pay yours and then decide why. I did that $10/hour thing, learned enough to know what I was doing, and left him.

I go out, do my thing, get home and relax. No hours of labeling photos, no invoicing everything I see and worrying about missing something for fear of a charge back cause I missed something, no being on the phone for hours on end trying to convince some national I did do something I did do, etc. ALL those headaches are on them, not me.

As for missing pictures.... I had a few of those way back when I worked for some asshole making $10/hour, but after he made me go back on my time and my gas a few times I stopped missing photos. Haven't missed 1 picture now in 4 years.


----------



## charge back

TripleG said:


> Anytime any of you bitch and whine about how people can work for Regional's look at what regional's pay their workers and then look at the $10-$15/hour a lot of you pay yours and then decide why. I did that $10/hour thing, learned enough to know what I was doing, and left him.
> 
> I go out, do my thing, get home and relax. No hours of labeling photos, no invoicing everything I see and worrying about missing something for fear of a charge back cause I missed something, no being on the phone for hours on end trying to convince some national I did do something I did do, etc. ALL those headaches are on them, not me.
> 
> As for missing pictures.... I had a few of those way back when I worked for some asshole making $10/hour, but after he made me go back on my time and my gas a few times I stopped missing photos. Haven't missed 1 picture now in 4 years.


I'm glad you are having luck with a regional, with their price list I don't know how you are making more than $15/hour after OH, have you tried marketing your services to homeowners? Dont let a mislike of paperwork keep you from earning what you are worth


----------



## SlavinginOh

*Initial Secure Field Services*

i just started with them and I have been doing this for 9 years and keep getting sent back for pictures that they have?? AND like all them have been cut to and i know that i am sending like 600 pictures so there is plenty, 90 cy cleanout and for real cut to 43 and i have dump fees more than the pay and nothing left for the labor


----------



## PropPresPro

SlavinginOh said:


> . . . i have dump fees more than the pay and nothing left for the labor


Ouch! Did you know what they intended to pay you before you started the work?


----------



## brooks

I did work for them last year. They had almost every MCS property here in eastern WA. Working for MCS is a nightmare. It is better to work for a 3rd party. They do expect you to go to properties within 100 miles of your location. If you complain they will give you a trip fee.

You should also read this post. 

http://www.preservationtalk.com/2-general-property-discussion/15114-tired-getting-ripped-off.html


----------



## taggert

WE BENT OVER BACKWARDS FOR INITIAL SECURE.They send checks on time.They do offer $$ for out of area jobs,but like others said nothing gets approved in field.every bid approval we got was cut 3/4 of original bid price, So we fought for every penny and got guilt trips from fred williams.we got%90 of prices fixed and the other %10 we just refused. pay example- 3/4 acres yard was 3ft high they approved a modest bid and cut it to $90. we watched it grow 3 more months, it was cut once or twice by someone else.this season its 3ft high again...they outsource the office to india so we would get calls at 1am,orders at 3am due that day.
*STAY AWAY FROM THEM*


----------



## airraid73

taggert said:


> WE BENT OVER BACKWARDS FOR INITIAL SECURE.They send checks on time.They do offer $$ for out of area jobs,but like others said nothing gets approved in field.every bid approval we got was cut 3/4 of original bid price, So we fought for every penny and got guilt trips from fred williams.we got%90 of prices fixed and the other %10 we just refused. pay example- 3/4 acres yard was 3ft high they approved a modest bid and cut it to $90. we watched it grow 3 more months, it was cut once or twice by someone else.this season its 3ft high again...they outsource the office to india so we would get calls at 1am,orders at 3am due that day.
> *STAY AWAY FROM THEM*


Ha! As we speak they just call me asking me when i will get to a property that 1 gazillion miles from where im at. Told them wont happen today got kids getting out of school early and other yards that are closer i can do today.

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------

